# Huge Hawaii Nissan Cruise This Sunday!



## sr1998 (Jun 14, 2002)

*June 16th, 2002*

here are basic directions to the first meeting spot.

via town/windward:

take H-1 Ewa bound
take cutoff 8B to waipahu/farrington hwy
keep on your right and take night cutoff "North/Kamehameha HWY"
drive a mile up and stay on your left, cant miss the park.

via waianae:
take H-1 East
take cutoff 8c "North/Kamehameha HWY" thats on your RIGHT, after the pearl city cutoff
drive a mile up and stay on your left, cant miss the park.

11:00AM - 12:20AM
Meet at Central Oahu Regional Park in Waipio (across waipio shopping center)

12:20AM - 12:50AM
Head out to Windward Mall via H-3 then take the Kamehameha offramp in Kaneohe.
Park in the pot on the corner of Haiku and Kamehameha (closest to food court). 

12:50AM - 2:00PM 
Lunch time @ Windward Mall!!!

2:00PM - 2:20PM
Head out to Chinaman's Hat (Heeia State Park) via Kamehameha Highway ONLY (so no one gets lost).

2:20PM - 4:00PM
Just ending the day in some quality kick back time and good laughs @ Chinaman's. 

All Nissan and Infiniti owners are welcome....even Datsun :thumb: Any and all are welcome, lifted trucks, lowered trucks, and your mom's quest. Hell, even if you just have a passion or interests in the Nissan family, you're all welcome. Even guys with Nissan head/taillights can come out! 

The cruise will have a few giveaways...not much but hey, its free. We'll be taking pictures for a feature on aznlyfe and also may request single car features on any one of the DNA partnership sites. Remember to clear your schedules and call in sick because this will be a huge event! Anywho, come out with your freshly washed car and have some fun. Fliers will be viewable on the DNA sites as well as black and white copies with all general info and maps. Fliers will be distributed across oahu and on the day of the cruise.

For any more info or comments, please PM me or email me at [email protected]. Hope to see you there, peace.


----------

